# East Carolina University at night



## brucelee82 (Mar 5, 2009)

I went on campus one night last week and was taking a few shots. I was really hoping this one in particular would come okay but it's not quite as nice as I wanted it. I plan on going back next week sometime when we are supposed to be on Spring break and retake the shot minus the tilt and get the entire top of the dome. Is there anything else anyone recommends for this photo? Any C&C is welcome.







D300 
24-120 VR shot at 24 MM
ISO 200
f/9
15 sec. shutter
shot in RAW, slightly adjusted exposure and white balance, and converted to JPEG.

Thanks guys and girls.


----------



## Fox Paw (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it's pretty nice.  As for suggestions, no, you've mentioned the only things that occurred to me.


----------



## demain (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha Im a fellow pirate as well! ECU shots are the last thing I expected to see browsing this forum....shot looks nice. Ive been wanting to go on campus to take some pictures especially after they turn the new fountain on. My only suggestion other than what you said would be to check other angles....I would think taking this shot from the other side with the old architectured dorm buildings in the background would look better than the Student Health Center and that van but Ive never really checked into it that much.


----------



## brucelee82 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL ARRGGGH Go PIRATES! 

On the angles, I was going to and was setup to, then realized I had a couple dry humping in my foreground. I'm not one to interfere with a mans doings so I just relocated and took what pictures I could without getting them. 

On second though, that may have made an interesting pic itself???

Like I said, I plan to go back this week during Spring break (and a full moon) and take some pics. I have a few more spots in mind I want to try and get as well.


----------



## coledig (Mar 6, 2009)

One person suggested a different angle to eliminate things in the background.  You could also use a larger aperture and limit the depth of field. That would capture the cupola and eliminate the background clutter.  Nice shot though.  Go Pirates!


----------



## polymoog (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it's a cool shot, the only thing I would say is that the focus seems to be on the building behind the dome, but that may just be my eyes


----------



## brucelee82 (Mar 6, 2009)

polymoog said:


> I think it's a cool shot, the only thing I would say is that the focus seems to be on the building behind the dome, but that may just be my eyes



Thanks for all the replies everyone, and I will work on that focus when I go back.


----------

